# Shrimp Scampi



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

4 TBLS. Oil,3 Tbls. butter,1 TBLS. garlic, 20-40 large shrimp,1/2 tsp.crushed red pepper,1 tsp.oregano,1/2 tsp. salt,2 Tbls.flour,1/2 cup white wine,3/4 cup chicken broth and 1 tsp. lemon juice. Heat oil and butter in skillet,add garlic.Add shrimp,spices,flour; stir well. Add wine,lemon juice and chicken broth. Simmer on low and cover for 10 mins. Serve over white rice. When you measure out the 3/4 cup of chicken broth you'll have some left in the can,put the rest of the chicken broth/water (= 2cups ) for steaming the rice. Yummy


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sorry forgot one thing peel the shrimp,da!!!!!!!!


----------

